# http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2008)

hallo. ich spiele mit dem gedanken bei einem der vielen onlineumfragen, bei denen man geld verdient, mitzumachen. ich frage mich nur ob das abzocke ist. ich war auf dieser [noparse]http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net[/noparse]   homepage und sie scheint mir doch sehr zwielichtig zu sein. kennt jemand seriöse anbieter dieser dienste?

danke im voraus für eure antworten
tim


----------



## Niclas (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

http://www.ciao.de/geld_mit_umfragen_net__Test_8300187


> Empfehlenswert? 	nein


----------



## Bambi (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

@unregistriert
Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe seriöser Umfragebetreiber und verdiene gutes Geld damit.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

kannst du mir ne add nennen?


----------



## Bambi (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

Mehrere. Wenn du dich registrieren läßt, kriegst du sie per PN.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## ichbins (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*



Bambi schrieb:


> Mehrere. Wenn du dich registrieren läßt, kriegst du sie per PN.
> MfG
> Bambi


Hi, kannst Du mir auch einige Adressen nennen? Danke


----------



## rollmopps (1 März 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*



Bambi schrieb:


> Mehrere. Wenn du dich registrieren läßt, kriegst du sie per PN.
> MfG
> Bambi



Kann ich die Adressen vielleicht auch bekommen?

danke


----------



## Bambi (1 März 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

@ alle Interessenten

Ich bin gern bereit, Informationen und Anmeldemöglichkeiten weiterzugeben. Es handelt sich ausschließlich um Anbieter, mit denen ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Zahlungen erfolgen per Scheck (aus Kanada, dauert natürlich etwas länger), per Überweisung oder in Form von Gutscheinen. 
Ich bitte alle, die Interesse haben, mir per PN eine entsprechende Mitteilung zukommen zu lassen. 
Hier geht es ja in erster Linie um unseriöse Anbieter.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Pepz (5 März 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

hey bambi,
kannste mir diese seriösen Anbieter evtl. auch zukommen lassen...wenns nich zu viele
Umstände macht?! Und würdest du sagen, dass man sich nebenbei nen Studium
finanzieren könnte? (zeit+finanztechnisch)...
Mit welchen Anbietern hast du die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?
Danke, im voraus
MfG


----------



## Bambi (5 März 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

Ich bin gern bereit, Anbieter weiterzuempfehlen.
Ich verweise allerdings auf mein Posting über deinem.
Schicke mir bitte eine PN.
Ob Du zeit- und/oder finanztechnisch ein Studium davon bestreiten kannst, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Schau Dir die Angebote an und mach' Dir selbst ein Bild.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Jack81 (12 März 2008)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*



Bambi schrieb:


> @ alle Interessenten
> 
> Ich bin gern bereit, Informationen und Anmeldemöglichkeiten weiterzugeben. Es handelt sich ausschließlich um Anbieter, mit denen ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Zahlungen erfolgen per Scheck (aus Kanada, dauert natürlich etwas länger), per Überweisung oder in Form von Gutscheinen.
> Ich bitte alle, die Interesse haben, mir per PN eine entsprechende Mitteilung zukommen zu lassen.
> ...


Hallo Bambi wiess leider nicht wie das hier genau geht.....ist jetzt mal ein versuch....


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*

Hallo Bambi,
würde gerne auf dein Angebot zurückkommen und Informationen über solche Firmen haben. Kannst du mir die zukommen lassen?


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: http://www.geld-mit-umfragen.net  seriös oder falle?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Bambi,
> würde gerne auf dein Angebot zurückkommen und Informationen über solche Firmen haben. Kannst du mir die zukommen lassen?


Dazu müßtest du dich anmelden. Dann kannst du per * P*ersönlicher *N*achricht Informationen austauschen.
Das Posten von Emailadressen ist strikt untersagt


----------

